# Bench power supply



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

What's a good, affordable bench transformer? Looking for something just to use to test board installs, sound, etc.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Grab some batteries to test...
Voltages. ..... any combination....

2 - 3 , 6 volt work....12 or 18 v.
D cells ..ea. 1.5 volts....

( I have used a single D cell to power a motor block...on the bench. But stand back its still fast )

How easy is that!!

Dirk


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> What's a good, affordable bench transformer? Looking for something just to use to test board installs, sound, etc.


Mickey - I have three from Marlin P. Jones - they are variable up to 30 volts and I can hold the current to a set level of up to 3 amps - very nice!

see:

http://www.mpja.com/Benchtop-Power-Supplies/products/2/

It looks like many of them are currently out-of-stock --- might be worth a call to find out when they are getting more in.

Similar units are available on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...wer+supply+&_nkw=bench+power+supply+&_sacat=0

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most engines will work on the LGB 1 amp power pack.
If they do not run then most likely a motor problem.

I use this plus a 5 amp unit I built myself. power is an old Lionel HO power pack ( purchased in 1958) 18 volts at 5 amps and my throttle is the LM338.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I was using a Bachmann Spectrum that came with my sons original Big Hauler, but the DC side craps out when any resistance applied. It has those funky screws and I don't have the right screw driver to be ably to get inside and look. But it had been good for lots of years.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

make one yourself!
out of an old pc-powerpack.
in the pic is the URL of the site with the how to.


----------

